# New Pup



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

After using Labs my whole life for waterfowl I decided to try a new breed, Golden Retriever, I'm current reading the book, "Water Dog" and plan on following that as close as I can. 

Anyways, any special tips with this breed I should know about that might help me with my endeavor? I almost exclusively hunt waterfowl with the occasional pheasant hunt here and there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Good luck with the new pup! I don't have any experience with the Golden's. I think they are nice looking dogs though. utahbigbull has one he hunts with.


----------

